# General Discussion > Opinions >  if you could live anywhere...

## jeisan

...where would you choose to live?

id live in australia, probably melbourne or esperance, yup.

----------


## Satori

What a great question! Hmmm, let's see ... I think I'd like to live in Carmel or Santa Barbara in California if in the U.S.; otherwise, I'd love to live in Europe in France or Italy or something. :)

----------


## jeisan

yeah cali is nice, i had alot of fun living there. lived in van nuys and apple valley, up in the high desert. prolly why i still dont like the cold  :Poh:

----------


## Satori

I live in California now but in the Sacramento area, which isn't my ideal. I'm an ocean person and would, therefore, love to live near the ocean!!  :Joyful:  Meanwhile, at least I'm centrally located near Lake Tahoe, San Francisco, and the Napa Valley!

----------


## Frank D. White

I do love Maine ! I'm just a few hundred yards from the ocean. The White Mountains are just a few hours drive. The 4 seasons are all so different and so beautiful. Most of the people are friendly and we are becoming more cultural diverse every day. The air and water are pure compared to many places. Sometimes it hard to leave the place you were born and raised !

Frank

----------


## Chipi

Right here in Finland, or maybe the Seychelles,Iceland,Japan or something...some place where one could find peace,nature and quiteness, and then again some action, people and citylife when wanted.

----------


## nikki_the_insane

Live on my own little island off the coast of japan so i could visit there. oh, and only my friends and their faimlies will live on the island
XD

----------


## harlockssx

Pattaya, Thailand! Go there & find out why!

----------


## Dream Time

near the ocean

----------


## Chipi

> _Originally posted by Dream Time_ 
> *near the ocean*


Yeah. Water is really important, but I could live happily near a lake too...just as long as I could see some "natural" water.

----------


## Mr. Manji

hmmmm.... I'm tempted to say Japan aswell, but I dont know, it would have to be a smaller, more rural city. I wouldn't mind living in Germany. But in the end I would probably end up back in canada.

----------


## neptunemoon

japan and new zealand

----------


## Mayura

japan, switzerland, or just here where I am  :Wavey:

----------


## EscaFlowne

An Island like
jamaica
hawaii
bahamas
virgin islands
etc.
etc.

an island because, i think, my soul would feel at rest on an island by the beach near the ocean. -Just Free-:)

----------


## Mandylion

Rural Hyogo. Already have the house picked out.........if it is still standing in a decade or two.

----------


## jeisan

cool so many different answers. i was expecting more people to say japan!! japan!! its seems most people like their homes and wouldnt wanna live to far from them.

----------


## Mandylion

japan!! japan!! :)

----------


## Iron Chef

On the outskirts of Amman, Jordan or maybe Cairo, Egypt (the Desert holds a certain mystique for me...). If not there then perhaps off the coast of Monaco or the Isle of Crete (love the Mediterranean).
:)

----------


## Satori

> _Originally posted by Jeisan:_
> cool so many different answers


Jeisan,

For a laugh, check out the answers posted to your question over at the new Buddhist forum, E-Sangha. I posted your question over there, and was expecting to receive answers very similar to those posted here. But this is what I got instead:

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...?showtopic=892


I never would have expected those answers!! :) 


Satori

----------


## Elizabeth

Near Nippori station and whatever tenement housing remains ;) in the Yanaka, old Shitamachi, district of Tokyo. 

http://ozakigum.hp.infoseek.co.jp/to...aka/yanaka.htm

----------


## jeisan

@mandylion  :Poh: 

@iron chef
the desert holds a certain not humid-ness for me, another reason why i like deserts

@satori
that is a whole different view entirely, though technicly would you have to be _dead_ to _live_ in paradise?

@elizabeth
that place looks nice, reminds me of the town in shenmue for some reason.

----------


## Satori

> @satori
> that is a whole different view entirely, though technicly would you have to be dead to live in paradise?


I thought you'd get a kick out of it, as I found the answers so surprisingly different from all of ours! Hopefully, they are referring to paradise as a state of mind...  :Joyful:

----------


## Elizabeth

> _Originally posted by jeisan_ 
> *
> that place looks nice, reminds me of the town in shenmue for some reason.*


Is that somewhere around Hong Kong or do you mean in the game Shenmue?  :Laughing:

----------


## jovial_jon

id have to say japan...but i quite like where i am...but id also like to live on a Greek island called Kefalonia...theres a little port, and its so quiet and relaxing- i think only about a few hundred live there...ive been there 4 times and the guy who owns the bar gave me free milkshakes  :Clap:  but the next i went he'd gone to athens  :Sad:

----------


## EscaFlowne

man, that sounds sooooooooooo cool. Kefalonia!!! I wanta go there and visit now :Cool:

----------


## jeisan

@elizabeth
the game shenmue, like a quite little japanese town, seems really nice.

@jon
small islands are cool, though i prefer the tropical kind, i'm an aspiring beach bum.

----------


## EscaFlowne

beach bum'

i think were all like that at heart;)

----------


## jovial_jon

although the sun does give me a headache sometimes, which is super-annoying

----------


## Shigatsu

I'd want to live in the states...preferably CA or FL. Somewhere sunny and total opposite of Ireland.

----------


## EscaFlowne

I live in Florida, u don't want to live here.

people can't drive right
old people drive the most and sight see
its hott and i mean HOTT!
Cops are all over the place
Its mainly a retirement home
 :Note:

----------


## kirei_na_me

I'd also want to be somewhere that stays warm and sunny most of the time. Some place that would never get below 70 degrees. Lots of sunshine makes me the happiest=healthiest. ;)

----------


## EscaFlowne

*i love to be frozen...bundled undercovers with that loved one*

now that heaven plus is healthy! :Cool:

----------


## Frank D. White

Have a second serving!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## smurf

I'd live in tokyo. (For awhile anyway  :Poh:  )

----------


## Ma Cherie

Let's see there's a lot of places I'd like to live. 

If you want to live somewhere that's simply just beautiful just move to Florence, Italy. I sure would.  :Poh:  

I would love to live in London (which I probably will someday)
As far as living in an Asian nation, I would like to live in Tokyo and Kyoto Japan and Hong Kong.

If I could live anywhere in the US, I would choose to live somewhere on the East Coast, like Rhode Island or Massachusettes, I don't know why though.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I would live in Glastonbury in Somerset, in the West Country of England.

----------


## innerfire

Hawaii, of course.
I love sunshine, sea breeze, and the ocean.

----------


## Void

The key word anywhere. To stay for some time at various places. And when it would come close to the age at which it is not so easy to travel - pick the favorite place and spend there the rest of the life. With the PC wired to I-net chatting with friends and babbling about own experience - like "at your age, kids, i..."  :Laughing:

----------


## Silverpoint

Personally I'm pretty happy in Sapporo. But if I had to move, I'm quite fond of Seattle. Either that or somewhere in really "small town America" - the kind of place where you see a sign driving into the town saying "Population: 104". Maybe somewhere up in the Sierra Nevada. Then I could weekend in Vegas and ski at Mammoth during the winter  :Wink: 

ps. I'm not American, so I'm not just "bigging up" my own country

----------


## Kara_Nari

Hmm, of the places I have been to (which there arent many to choose from) I am happy enough for the time being here in Korea. Im not in any rush to go back to New Zealand, even though it's beautiful, and small and not overpopulated.
As long as I am near a body of water other than the toilet, I am happy. I love to be in a high place (on a mountain or in an apartment) overlooking water. Water makes me happy. 
I think I would like to live on a super yacht and just be at sea for the rest of my life. I can play Pirates! Yeah thats where I would be most happy. Anywhere, as long as im on the water.

----------


## Rich303

A little greek island, like Alonysos, with my own space rocket to take me to Japan when I get bored of the quiet life

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> As long as I am near a body of water other than the toilet, I am happy.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kara_Nari

Of course I would need a toilet in my happy little piece of neverland... BUT I dont want that to be the ONLY body of water around me :P

----------


## jarvis

the playboy mansion

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/geff...26672AE727D443

----------


## Kinsao

Paris.

But I probably wouldn't be happy to stay in one place for the rest of my life, anyway.

----------


## Disembodied Spirit

USA, CA. yeah :) Though, need to fix my schooling first ;)

----------

